# What to do with empty mags?



## Northern Touch (14 Dec 2004)

So what is it most of you do with spent mags?
I know the proper procedure would be to drop it back into the mag pouch, but it seems to take a lot of extra time, which coudl be valuable if you were in a real firefight.  It seems a little hard to get it back into the mag pouch quickly on the tac vest because...a)one hand is on the rifle, b) your other hand is holding your ejected mag c) you have to put that mag somewhere before you can pull out another mag form your vest because you need a free hand, which is holding that empty mag.  So I'm wondering what you guys have found out works best for you?

I normally drop it into my cargo pocket of my left pant leg during attacks, and then once we have consolidated and are rebalming ammo, I replace the mags back into my tac vest.  Im wondering if there are any easier places to put it, or if anybody has any better suggestions.  I have never had a mag fall out of my pocket, even while attacking a trench.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (14 Dec 2004)

i shove 'em in my combat shirt. With the drawstring done up, they stay in there. Not too comfy though.


----------



## KevinB (14 Dec 2004)

A spent mag drop pouch...

With armour being worn the large majority of the time the down the shirt method does not work any longer.
Similarily gear typically alos restricts pnats pocklets and is not awlays the best location anyway

MANY manufactuers make drop pouches


----------



## HollywoodHitman (15 Dec 2004)

Good call on that one Kev.......I do remember it being a little tough to shove them in my shirt past my armour. Come to think about it, the only way I was able to do that was that I usually had to leave my flak vest open because I am a Large / XL and the ones issued to us were always medium.......

Drop pouch search commencing.........NOW.

TM


----------



## D-n-A (15 Dec 2004)

TT makes some good dump pouches.


----------



## KevinB (15 Dec 2004)

Maxpedition rolly polly - it can be stowed when not needed...


----------



## Razic (15 Dec 2004)

Genius, thanks kevinB


----------



## Steel Badger (15 Dec 2004)

Loops on mag bottoms, small carabiner like item on TV.
Clip em till reorg.


----------



## AZA-02 (15 Dec 2004)

I might get my bum kicked for this one :-[, especialy on verbal, but why cant you leave them behind? Through them away on the ground? Im just an ex-cadet wondering? ???


----------



## Big Foot (15 Dec 2004)

You can't leave the mags on the ground because they are metal and reusable. Picture this, ammo distribution and its like, gee, where are your mags? I dropped then on the ground when they were empty. I had a guy in my platoon booted from the CF this summer for losing 3 mags, thus leading me to believe that you gotta keep them with you. So if you don't want to be manually placing rounds in the chamber after you get your new ammo, i'd say it's best to hold onto your mags, not drop them.


----------



## AZA-02 (15 Dec 2004)

He got kicked out of the CF for loosing 3 mags? Hope this wasnt a real firefight in Afhganistan? LOL for the idea of manually reloading your rifle each time LOL ;D


----------



## HollywoodHitman (15 Dec 2004)

I've used the drop loops on the bottom and a carabiner like clip..........Then when you run, you get smacked in the bean with your mags............I'm gonna go with the drop leg...........

TM


----------



## Infanteer (15 Dec 2004)

Hollywood Hitman - if the Tactical Tailor doesn't pan out, check out Tiger Tactical.  I had him do up a spent-mag pouch (leg rig) that can also serve as a gas mask pouch is you so desire (better then the CF purse thing).  You can get it done in CADPAT to boot....


----------



## Steel Badger (15 Dec 2004)

Like the sound of the drop bag...

Where can I find one?


----------



## chrisf (15 Dec 2004)

AZA-02 said:
			
		

> He got kicked out of the CF for loosing 3 mags? Hope this wasnt a real firefight in Afhganistan? LOL for the idea of manually reloading your rifle each time LOL ;D



No, even then, what sense would it possibly make to drop your mags if you can re-use them? You nearly always carry more ammunition then mags to carry it...


----------



## Meridian (15 Dec 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> You can get it done in CADPAT to boot....




This may seem like a silly question, but I thought CADPAT was restricted material and/or patented...  is it "like CADPAT" or does the manufacturer have some sort of license to use it?


----------



## D-n-A (15 Dec 2004)

Some companys have permission to use the CADPAT material,like  Peacekeeper/Wheelers, Frontenac, etc.

Also, some company's make patterns that are similar to CADPAT(colors will be off a bit though).


----------



## Northern Touch (15 Dec 2004)

Found this on a quick search

http://www.lightfighter.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=161

Kevin B, as you mentioned, the drop pouchs from lightfighter do seem to restrict your cargo pocket, so where exactly would you place it on your body to make sure you have access to those pockets?  Can you rig it higher to sit around your waist or maybe attach it to the bottom hooks on the TV?


----------



## Cooper (15 Dec 2004)

I have no problems with putting the mags back in the TV after using, its easier to do than the webbing especially on the run. If you leave the fastex clips undone from when you took the mag out in the first place you dont have to fumble with that, just slide it in and the velcro will hold it in untill you can redo the fastex clips. It takes no time at all... in my experience.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (15 Dec 2004)

Cooper said:
			
		

> I have no problems with putting the mags back in the TV after using, its easier to do than the webbing especially on the run. If you leave the fastex clips undone from when you took the mag out in the first place you dont have to fumble with that, just slide it in and the velcro will hold it in untill you can redo the fastex clips. It takes no time at all... in my experience.



The main problem with doing that is not so much the time involved, but by having a separate place for empty mags, you're better able to keep account of how many full mags you have left and you're not fumblef*cking seeing which mags are empty and which are full when you need to reload.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (15 Dec 2004)

what i like to do is when i take a mag out of the TV is just leave the pouch open, so when i go back for a new one, obviously im not going for an empty one.I put the empties in my pants cargo pocket...ive done it with ballistic vests on, its not that difficult... im not that big of a guy though, so maybe that has something to do with it.Sometimes guys get after me for leaving the pockets undone but if theres nothing in it to fall out, then what does it matter? if your in the middle of a firefight i wouldnt exactly care about an empty pocket. I find its far easier just to drop the empty mag into your cargo pocket and rip out another one from one of your 'closed pockets' 

I started doing this after i was reloading the 'proper way' and sometimes in the thick of things id end up pulling out an empty mag.You have enough things to think about as it is on the battlefield, simple things like where your empty mags are should be that; simple.


----------



## childs56 (15 Dec 2004)

Ahh the string on the bottom of the mag, is that an authorized modification to a wpns component. not to mention the rattling of the mags. I always kept a c9 pouch availible for empty mags. as stated above it is hard to keep count of full mags if they are all in the pouches next to full ones. Keep them seperate in any type of pouch, and you will like it more i think.


----------



## mudgunner49 (15 Dec 2004)

Northern Touch said:
			
		

> Found this on a quick search
> 
> http://www.lightfighter.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=161
> 
> Kevin B, as you mentioned, the drop pouchs from lightfighter do seem to restrict your cargo pocket, so where exactly would you place it on your body to make sure you have access to those pockets?   Can you rig it higher to sit around your waist or maybe attach it to the bottom hooks on the TV?



I'm currently using the TAG Mag Dump Pouch   (from Lightfighter) and find that it works extremely well.   It has a 1.5" wide stiffener sewn into the top (mouth) of the pouch with a bungee cord sewn in to allow closing it off.   I wear it over the left cheek, just behind the hip and it stays out of my way, and doesn't interfere with my chest rig (SO Tech Hellcat Mk1).   The TV sucks huge hog.

Hope this helps...


Blake


----------



## Northern Touch (15 Dec 2004)

Cooper said:
			
		

> I have no problems with putting the mags back in the TV after using, its easier to do than the webbing especially on the run. If you leave the fastex clips undone from when you took the mag out in the first place you dont have to fumble with that, just slide it in and the velcro will hold it in untill you can redo the fastex clips. It takes no time at all... in my experience.



That works if you actually have an empty spot to put the mags.  We are normally issued 5 full mags on ex's, so thats one in the rifle, and 4 in the vest.  So you would have to put that first mag down somewhere, take one out of the vest, reload, then replace the mag back into the vest, and now your left with 4 full mag pouchs again and no empty spot in your vest.


----------



## Grunt (15 Dec 2004)

Magpulls work pretty good too...

I second the Maxpedition rollypolly for a dump pouch.   

Although the "proper" way is to put the mags back into the mag pouches, this can get you killed.   In a section attack, you can grab an empty mag with the "proper" method of changing mags, believing it to be full...I had this happen alot during blank firing exes.   

I dont check the top of the mag before loading either, eyes should remain on the threat during the reload.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (15 Dec 2004)

One thing to keep in mind Gents, is that the TV's mag capacity is severely lacking. As mentioned in a number of other threads, magazines being carried by soldiers on Ops these days are usually somewhere around 15 full ones...........

I'm all for the drop pouch....I am now a convert!


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Dec 2004)

> I might get my bum kicked for this one , especialy on verbal, but why cant you leave them behind? Through them away on the ground? Im just an ex-cadet wondering?



 30 round magazines are illegal in Canada for the average person. (I'm not sure if theres exceptions to the rule?)

Also I remember being told that a mag (bayonette, scope etc.)  is considered a weapon according to military rules. Thats why loosing it can get you in serious hot water if your unlucky and don't have friends who have extra mags.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (15 Dec 2004)

Ghost, even possessing the 30rds mag is considered illegal. That being said, I have 10 of 'em.......Many guys I know have their own extras.........


----------



## mudgunner49 (15 Dec 2004)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> Ghost, even possessing the 30rds mag is considered illegal. That being said, I have 10 of 'em.......Many guys I know have their own extras.........



Let's be clear about something here.   Disassembled mags are considered "magazine parts" so long as the parts are stored in separate containers.   They only become a prohibited device upon assembly.   It would be a good idea to fully clarify this sort of thing so as to keep some young (and perhaps not so young) soldiers out of legal difficulties which neither they nor the CF can really afford.

Therefore to have several magazines-worth of "magazine parts" would be doable, though not necessarily advisable.   All it would take would be a lapse, post-ex, where the mags were not disassembled into "parts" to wind one up in hot water.

That being said, I think that having a dozen or so around lends a certain amount of comfort...

Just a heads-up

Blake


----------



## D-n-A (15 Dec 2004)

Grunt said:
			
		

> Magpulls work pretty good too...
> 
> I second the Maxpedition rollypolly for a dump pouch.
> 
> ...



Magpulls help take your magazine out of the pouch, this thread is about where to put used mags. Anyways, magpulls are usefull to have.


You should be checking your mag before your load it into your rifle, with a sort glance you can see that all your rounds are seated properly an no damage to them ,or a hunk of dirt is in there or whatever.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Dec 2004)

> Ghost, even possessing the 30rds mag is considered illegal. That being said, I have 10 of 'em.......Many guys I know have their own extras.........



I've had my ass saved by someone having an extra mag and i've saved a few others. Not harping on the practice at all.   what i ment was geared more towards soldiers "throwing away" prohibited weapons parts. Where someone (civilian) could come along and pick it up.

Thats a great point about the mags being disassembled, mudgunner49.   If i did happen to have any spare mags you can bet that i would have just went and disassembled them after reading your post


----------



## foerestedwarrior (16 Dec 2004)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Magpulls help take your magazine out of the pouch, this thread is about where to put used mags. Anyways, magpulls are usefull to have.
> 
> 
> You should be checking your mag before your load it into your rifle, with a sort glance you can see that all your rounds are seated properly an no damage to them ,or a hunk of dirt is in there or whatever.



Off topic- What you, and almost every one are forgetting, is that, you need to check the magazine during this too.


On Topic- I like the idea of the drop bag. I have always done ranges with my webbing, anf i just rigged up an elaborate elastic system, have yet to try out the good old TV.


----------



## KevinB (17 Dec 2004)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> Off topic- What you, and almost every one are forgetting, is that, you need to check the magazine during this too.



No you dont.  You keep your eyes on the threat.  I really don't care what some idiots "book value" DS answer is - the truth is you should not need to look at the weapon or the mag.  Eyes to the threat.


----------



## Infanteer (17 Dec 2004)

I'm still surprised at some of the things that become the "Truth" when no threat is around for quite some time - same as the "alternating rifles" on a march; why an NCO would order a soldier to shoot at a threat with his off-hand is beyond me....


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Dec 2004)

Great point infanteer. Considering how little time we get shooting on a range (let alone instinctive shooting) I always thought every second man walking with the rifle in his off hand was just silly.  Add night time into the mix and their effectiveness goes way down.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (17 Dec 2004)

KevinB said:
			
		

> No you dont.   You keep your eyes on the threat.   I really don't care what some idiots "book value" DS answer is - the truth is you should not need to look at the weapon or the mag.   Eyes to the threat.



Well, how often are you going to be reloding a rifle that you can see an armed enemy that is either A)under fire from others in you section, or B) you are under cover.

I mean, I know you are out doing the real thing, and I see the logic behind watching your threat, but then you are exposed.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (17 Dec 2004)

Eyes on the threat.....While you're looking down to check your mag, the bad guys are shooting, moving and communicating too......Eyes on the threat.


----------



## Steel Badger (18 Dec 2004)

Infanteer> re your post..I Agree


i remember how long it took my mates and I to break the conditioning to dress the lines as we advanced in arrow head...

Any one else remember those days? Spending all yer time looking to the flanks to dress off rather than ahead...

Tho I had a section commander with an odd sense of humour and spent my time in the C2 group running from flank to flank...

"run left, run right...run left....aww hell, he's changed hands AGAIN!"


----------



## HollywoodHitman (18 Dec 2004)

The idea of dressing the troops while in a field formation isn't as much for giving c**k as it is to provide some situational awareness for the troops though, wouldn't you say? Too often they get tunnel vision while moving through an area and aren't paying attention to what is happening around them. It could be argued though that the troops might think that they MUST stay in perfect dressing while in the field, I guess the hope is that they'll attach some common sense to it.........Good point though

TM


----------



## Steel Badger (18 Dec 2004)

The problem was that the 2ic and the troops spent all their time dressing the arrowhead and next to none observing the ground in front of them..

That a infantryman should zig zag while advancing and.....gasp.........stay is an APPROXIMATE linear-ish formation was a Grand Heresy in some circles when it was introduced..


I mean, look how long it took some folk to stop the whole "rifles down range at all times on the range business" yet even now I see troops retiring back to the firing point with their unloaded and prove safe weapons held at the trail reversed; instead of slung....

Sometimes a thing becomes more important than what it was designed to achieve.......


----------

